# WHEE!!!



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I now officially have 7 piercings total... yay!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i knew you would do it.

WILL YOU MARRY ME TRISh!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

talk is cheap..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thePACK said:


> talk is cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather like to keep my membership to pfury thank you.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thePACK said:


> talk is cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raf.... i dont think mike would aprove of her posting pics of her titties.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't worry.. i give you permission


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Ohhhh. I bet I can guess what you got pierced?

does it rhyme with Sussy ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Seven that's it? Do you have any tattoo's? I have three large tattoo's. I want to get only one piercing (downtown if you know what I mean) but I want to wait until I get my next tattoo.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats honey.

<3

Pac


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

marco said:


> Raf.... i dont think mike would aprove of her posting pics of her titties.
> [snapback]869791[/snapback]​


yeah i'm in no hurry to be crucified.

btw, for everyone's future refrence, piercings of this nature REALLY REALLY REALLY HURT


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hydroshutter said:


> Ohhhh. I bet I can guess what you got pierced?
> 
> does it rhyme with Sussy ?
> [snapback]869795[/snapback]​


LOL no, its more of a pair of peircings.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i call BS im sure mike would approve...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Seven that's it? Do you have any tattoo's? I have three large tattoo's. I want to get only one piercing (downtown if you know what I mean) but I want to wait until I get my next tattoo.
> [snapback]869796[/snapback]​


thus far thats it. i'd like 3 more in each ear, but i'll probably do that for my 20th bday.

no tattoos yet... gonna do that for my 21st







sorta commemorating each one with some sort of fun piercing and stuff.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i would never go that far down town. i would not even get my ears pierced.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> LOL no, its more of a pair of peircings.
> [snapback]869801[/snapback]​












Anyways,

Yea, piercings are cool. I had one for quite a while and it wasn't a common "Guy" piercing. Keep them clean


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Seven that's it? Do you have any tattoo's? I have three large tattoo's. I want to get only one piercing (downtown if you know what I mean) but I want to wait until I get my next tattoo.
> [snapback]869796[/snapback]​


real quick off topic:any pixs of your tatts?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well... filo asked for proof, and since i'm not gonna post a pic of the actual piercings, here's the recipt


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

nice. i cant make any of that out....


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> nice. i cant make any of that out....
> [snapback]869818[/snapback]​


lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

its 65$ a piercing total is 132.5 it says she got a free barbell and 2 nipp piercings


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> yeah i'm in no hurry to be crucified.
> 
> btw, for everyone's future refrence, piercings of this nature REALLY REALLY REALLY HURT
> [snapback]869800[/snapback]​


trish... posting a pic of a wrinkled up grocery reciept wont help you .


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> nice. i cant make any of that out....
> [snapback]869818[/snapback]​


hint: its a thumbnail of sorts. click on it and it gets BIGGER.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey, sign on aim and im me a pic tink, you know i keep your pics to myself and myself only.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> [snapback]869829[/snapback]​


I wanna sign that says "THIS THREAD IS ILLEGAL WITH PICS"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow got the good ol ta tas pierced huh!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

^ LMAO LMAO, Umm take a picture with no bra on but with a shirt on, and i bet people would be able to pick out the piercings. and this not ilegal for me to say, cause your only a few months older then me.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I see nipple on that receipt.









My ex had her left nipple pierced.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Roger said:


> ^ LMAO LMAO, Umm take a picture with no bra on but with a shirt on, and i bet people would be able to pick out the piercings. and this not ilegal for me to say, cause your only a few months older then me.
> [snapback]869839[/snapback]​


hmmm we'll see. probably not though, i'm warning you now.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you ever have a kid the poor guy may get shot in the eye now


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

for saying i wanted to see your piercings like everyone else in the most creative way, owell happy late birthday, but i wont come back to your thread


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ah yes, because piercings and tattoos are the cool things to get these days


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well... filo asked for proof, and since i'm not gonna post a pic of the actual piercings, here's the recipt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is one tittie bigger than the other?








It says it charged you $60 for one nipple, and $65 for the other one?









HOWEVER, Happy Belated birthday thing


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Is one tittie bigger than the other?:rasp:
> It says it charged you $60 for one nipple, and $65 for the other one?
> 
> 
> ...


lol no the second piercing gets a $5 discount cuz i got them done at the same time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For all those whining about pics, have a look at this (and use your hormone-driven imagination to fill in the missing body parts)


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

If you ever have kids they will now be retarded.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i have my nipple pierced and its not that painful, you get used to it.... unless when yu get it caught on a bag or shirt


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> lol no the second piercing gets a $5 discount cuz i got them done at the same time.
> [snapback]870150[/snapback]​


Ohh..I figured one tit was like 36D and the other one like a 34D or something :laugh: 
Im scared to get my ears pierecesd, let alone my Nipple


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ouch


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

c'mon tink, dont be boring


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL please feel welcome to PM me pics


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

a got road tit (flashed while driving) and the chick had her nips pierced. ever since ive been turned on by them. SWEETTTTTTTTT


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can i come over and see them


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Eh to each their own. My girlfriend wanted to get em done like that but I convinced her that something that could pull her nipple off if it gets caught on something while she's bein tossed around wouldn't be the best idea. Enjoy em anyway


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yeah each to their own.... what are you going to have pierced next?









Can't imagine having any of my body parts pierced.







sh*t isn't going to happen y'all.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i can imagine them getting snagged and ripped off while your cleaning your fish tank topless, or having a piranha jump out and grab on cause it sees something shiny

i dont know, i think ill leave my nips all natural and hairy


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

thePACK said:


> real quick off topic:any pixs of your tatts?
> [snapback]869807[/snapback]​


Sure here you go


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Few more


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Ohh..I figured one tit was like 36D and the other one like a 34D or something :laugh:
> Im scared to get my ears pierecesd, let alone my Nipple
> 
> 
> ...


LOL watch out or ms. natt is gonna have to give her bra size lecture again.

the number indicates the band width around the torso... the LETTER is the cup size.

and no, they're nice and porportional to each other thank you.

well, at least SOMEONE's nipple ended up getting its pic up on the thread.... even if it happend to be sadboys


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Your tattoos IMO look pretty good dude.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I had both of them done in Las Vegas, and it was the worst pain in the world.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> For all those whining about pics, have a look at this (and use your hormone-driven imagination to fill in the missing body parts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually those look like hoop earrings for the ears... the jewlery i have right now is a horseshoe barbell.

like this, but all stainless:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

User said:


> Your tattoos IMO look pretty good dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks







The eagle took 10 hours to get done and it took the artiest a month to draw it to the way I wanted. Sorry peeps... I did'nt mean to go off topic, I only posted my tatt's because thePACK man wanted to c them.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

i liked the idea where you take a pic with your bra on and we can pick or the rings through that









but either way congrats


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> i liked the idea where you take a pic with your bra on and we can pick or the rings through that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well y'all are gonna have to wait for a tshirt pic then, cuz they're bandaided with antibiotic ointment slathered on them atm.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well y'all are gonna have to wait for a tshirt pic then, cuz they're bandaided with antibiotic ointment slathered on them atm.
> [snapback]870579[/snapback]​


Thanks for that information, and the mental picture that came along with it.









:laugh:

edit damn typeos


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> *LOL watch out or ms. natt is gonna have to give her bra size lecture again.*
> 
> the number indicates the band width around the torso... the LETTER is the cup size.
> 
> ...


Its gunna require pictures or something. or drawings.
I read the other one like 3 times, still didnt get it,

I just know the higher the letter the bigger it goes!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome work..sad boy...the eagle is beutiful...excellent work..did some one draw that for you? how long did it take?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WHEE!!!! NIPPLE PIERCINGS ARE UBBER NASTY!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> WHEE!!!! NIPPLE PIERCINGS ARE UBBER NASTY!!
> [snapback]870714[/snapback]​


thats fine. you don't have to see it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> thats fine. you don't have to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god!

I appreciate you letting me keep my lunch down.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Tinky, my buddy has both of his nipples pierced. I've actually seen him get one stuck and then torn out...

You gotta be REAL careful running around shirtless baby









Pac


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Tinky, my buddy has both of his nipples pierced. I've actually seen him get one stuck and then torn out...
> 
> You gotta be REAL careful running around shirtless baby
> 
> ...


hmmm i saw my friend george get his taken out on a volleyball net. now THAT was nasty.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> actually those look like hoop earrings for the ears... the jewlery i have right now is a horseshoe barbell.
> 
> like this, but all stainless:
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but that's a real bad choice of jewelery for nipple piercings. The first time one of those flip up on you, you are going to be in some SERIOUS pain,plus the fact that the curve makes for a longer healing time. The best choice for nipples is a straight barbell. I'm sure you realize, it takes 6 months or more, to heal a nipple piercing,some people have unhealed nipple piercings after a year, though YMMV. The entire internal wound has to heal causing an epithalized tunnel in your nipple, any rotating or flipping of the jewelery will cause tearing and set you back quite a bit in healing time. Salt soaks are recommended for the pain and to help with fighting possible infections. Here's a link from a woman that posts on usenet at rec.arts.bodyart. She's VERY knowledgeable about piercings and tattoos. If you want some more help or advice PM me and I'll hook you up with some good info and places to check out for healing tips. (and I WON'T ask for pictures)

LIMA method

You may also want to do some reading here about other aspects, like migration, metal sensitivity and follicular cysts.
Piercing faqs

Best of luck with your piercings, I hope I don't come off as "the guy that rained on my parade", I just want to make sure you know what you may be in for and the potential problems that can come up.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> You gotta be REAL careful running around shirtless baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...










ya someone (me) should really supervise her when she does that to make sure she doesnt get hurt


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks bawb. yeah, already flipped them up... not to bad hurt actually.... and all pain is really reduced. even accidentally brushing them against something isn't really causing much of anything.

i could kill my piercist. she said 8 weeks until i can change the jewelery. and i will switch to a straight bar as soon as i am able.

i've been warned about the cysts migration etc. and have a whole care sheet.... however that LIMA is sounding DEEEE-LIGHTFUL cuz i was told about the whole soap and rotate and i was thinking to myself 'OW!'. i went through that with my 2nd set of holes in my ears and they only JUST healed up and i got them pierced back in the beginning of december!

you didn't rain on my parade... i'm never against good qualified advice.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

thePACK said:


> awesome work..sad boy...the eagle is beutiful...excellent work..did some one draw that for you? how long did it take?
> [snapback]870705[/snapback]​


Thanks alot thePack







I had the idea in my head for over 3 years of what I wanted. Finally one day I found an artiest who work was based on what I like (Aztlan Art). It took the guy over a month to draw it into what I wanted. It took him over 10 hours to get it done. I did it in one sesson. I told the guy to take his time... He is going to redo my other two tattoos (add more background). The guys name is Rudy (Tribe Factor Studios in Fullertion, Ca). You know it true what they say, once you get one tattoo then you want more. All of my tattoo's are about me and my history (Aztlan). I am going to get more soon. Happy Boy


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

a kid in my shop class has a pierced nipple, and i didnt kno he had it done, and gave him a tity twister one day, BIG mistake, he almost cried,


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

micus said:


> a kid in my shop class has a pierced nipple, and i didnt kno he had it done, and gave him a tity twister one day, BIG mistake, he almost cried,
> [snapback]871323[/snapback]​


awwww..

this one kid in the dorm i'm pretty good friends with from down the hall keeps threatening to flick it. i know he probably wouldn't, but i've pretty much told him if he does i'm gonna have to punch him. LOL he also was pondering what a relatively strong magnet in my vicinity would do. i told him it would make me hurt him.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

a magnet wouldnt do anything, unless your jewelry is made of iron.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> a magnet wouldnt do anything, unless your jewelry is made of iron.
> [snapback]871339[/snapback]​


....steel comes from iron


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

316 stainless steel is non magnetic. 416 stainless is and any steel containing carbon. (note to self) i guess working with steel is good for something :rasp:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> 316 stainless steel is non magnetic. 416 stainless is and any steel containing carbon. (note to self) i guess working with steel is good for something :rasp:
> [snapback]871583[/snapback]​


very good to know. thank you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

all that sh*t still attracts lightning


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> all that sh*t still attracts lightning
> [snapback]871847[/snapback]​










fried boobie


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> all that sh*t still attracts lightning
> [snapback]871847[/snapback]​


Didnt myth busters blow that myth out of the water? I cant remember........


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

where are the PICS?!?!?!?!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> Didnt myth busters blow that myth out of the water? I cant remember........
> [snapback]872034[/snapback]​










yeah i saw that one too, i think they did


----------

